# Interstellar Teaser



## Consona (Dec 14, 2013)

http://youtu.be/nyc6RJEEe0U (Interstellar - Official Teaser)

I'm watching those few seconds of actual footage over and over again.


----------



## kawaivpc1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hans Zimmer's teaser music reminds me of Angels and Demons theme...


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 15, 2013)

Is this Hans' work?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 16, 2013)

ryanstrong @ Mon Dec 16 said:


> Is this Hans' work?



Yes it is!

http://tinyurl.com/p6g3ldx

The title triggers some recent scientifically related facts concerning the Voyager mission. Autumn 2013, the space ship had left the bow shock area and entered interstellar space. 

This is a first for humankind, and perhaps one of the most astonishing accomplishments of all, to me it certainly is.

http://tinyurl.com/odr98bo


----------



## Consona (Dec 16, 2013)

My the most anticipated film. Cannot wait for Hard Sci-Fi from Christopher Nolan. It's like the best combination possible. :D 




G.R. Baumann @ Mon Dec 16 said:


> ryanstrong @ Mon Dec 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Hans' work?
> ...


HZ is composer for the film but does that mean it was his music in the teaser?

But I really liked the music nonetheless.

AFAIK HZ promised very different approach to this score in comparison to TDK trilogy or Inception. I'm so excited.


----------



## Ed (Dec 16, 2013)

G.R. Baumann @ Mon Dec 16 said:


> ryanstrong @ Mon Dec 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Hans' work?
> ...



Come now, we're way past making that assumption by 2013 aren't we?


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 16, 2013)

Haha! There needs to be a IMDB for Trailers... ITDB.


----------



## H.R. (Dec 17, 2013)

Any information about the music of teaser? Was it Hans's work ?


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 17, 2013)

While the trailer is kind of groan inducing, I am a fan of the McConaisance.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 17, 2013)

Interesting. I am working on a demo where I use a (church) organ exactly in the same way where it is used here ..... . 

So now I have to forget/stop it, because everyone would say: Gunther, why did you copied this...?


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 17, 2013)

Can someone please explain to me how this is getting 50 thousand views per hour?


----------



## Ed (Dec 17, 2013)

germancomponist @ Tue Dec 17 said:


> Interesting. I am working on a demo where I use a (church) organ exactly in the same way where it is used here ..... .
> 
> So now I have to forget/stop it, because everyone would say: Gunther, why did you copied this...?



To be fair Gunther, Hans already used the organ much like this in The Da Vinci Code already.


----------



## Consona (May 16, 2014)

YEAH!!! 


"Director of Inception and The Dark Knight Trilogy" :shock: I've just realized what a vast artistic achievement those words are referring to...


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (May 16, 2014)

This music is from V for Vendetta. It is not Hans's work though I am very much looking forward to it. I was surprised to see it used here in this trailer. Not sure why they did that. 

Movie looks promising. I am really looking forward to it but was disappointed to see this music used.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqJe7dgS33o

Note: I am talking about the music for the new Trailer not the teaser. 

Tanuj.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 16, 2014)

Ok, stopped half way through as I was learning too much about the film. Pleased to see its a non-superhero Nolan film though, they're usually pretty good, aren't they?


----------



## The Darris (May 16, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri May 16 said:


> Ok, stopped half way through as I was learning too much about the film. Pleased to see its a non-superhero Nolan film though, they're usually pretty good, aren't they?



As long as it isn't a huge twist on reality like Inception was. Inception was awesome the first time you see it. However, the second time was not terrible but it wasn't good. 

Interstellar looks awesome though. Visually and with the cast. I am just really to see John Lithgow in this. Haha.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 16, 2014)

> non-superhero Nolan film


Are you shure? 
From what I have seen, only a cape is missing.

I will definitely watch the film, because I am very interested in everything to do with spacetravel. But I could do without the american family drama.

So far reminds me a lot of the Stephen Baxter books: Flood & Ark.


----------



## Consona (May 16, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri May 16 said:


> Ok, stopped half way through as I was learning too much about the film. Pleased to see its a non-superhero Nolan film though, they're usually pretty good, aren't they?


The Prestige is imo his second best film (after TDK ) and one of the best I've ever seen. Memento is great too, just so original concept, interesting story and that point, phenomenal .


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 17, 2014)

Consona @ Sat May 17 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Fri May 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, stopped half way through as I was learning too much about the film. Pleased to see its a non-superhero Nolan film though, they're usually pretty good, aren't they?
> ...



Somehow I missed The Prestige, but I keep hearing people say it's terrific. Might seek it out.

MA-Simon - actually the American family drama immediately appealed to me. Many of the best spectacle films tend to be grounded in domesticity. When I watch Close Encounters now, in a sense the UFOs are the least interesting thing in it. I can't get enough of that blue collar stuff and family breakdown with something BIGGER than it all driving it forward. Obviously Interstellar's domesticity is quite different tonally... kinda reminded me a littie of Signs which was such a flawed film, but the human side of it was easily better than the alien.

November eh? Hopefully I'll have forgotten that trailer by then.


----------



## choc0thrax (May 17, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sat May 17 said:


> Somehow I missed The Prestige, but I keep hearing people say it's terrific. Might seek it out.



See it. It's Nolan's best film.


----------



## AC986 (May 17, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Sat May 17 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Sat May 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Somehow I missed The Prestige, but I keep hearing people say it's terrific. Might seek it out.
> ...



It's very good. But for me his best film is Insomnia. That's purely based on storyline and personal preference.


----------



## rpaillot (May 17, 2014)

vibrato @ Fri May 16 said:


> This music is from V for Vendetta. It is not Hans's work though I am very much looking forward to it. I was surprised to see it used here in this trailer. Not sure why they did that.
> 
> Movie looks promising. I am really looking forward to it but was disappointed to see this music used.
> 
> ...




I wasnt disappointed. This fits nicely to the trailer. Much better to use this music , imo, than canada dry orchestral music from Audio-Xray-Cats-Machine-Whatever :D


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (May 17, 2014)

rpaillot @ Sat May 17 said:


> vibrato @ Fri May 16 said:
> 
> 
> > This music is from V for Vendetta. It is not Hans's work though I am very much looking forward to it. I was surprised to see it used here in this trailer. Not sure why they did that.
> ...




It does fit nicely but it would have been nice to hear something from Hans. For us film composers, we do look forward to that at least if not the general public. 

I am sure Hans is in the thick of it. 

I wasn't disappointed in the sense that the music did not work. More like, it would be great if they had used Hans's new music from the film. Just like they did in a lot of other films before.




Tanuj.


----------



## Consona (Nov 6, 2014)

I've just seen Interstellar. I didn't expect this to happen, but Nolan was able to make another 10/10 film (which is highly subjective, of course). It was literally the most cathartic experience through art I've ever had. _Thank you._


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 6, 2014)

Planning to see it on the weekend. I don't have high expectations after TDKR so hopefully this will pleasantly surprise me. Unfortunately the last two films I saw were Birdman and Nightcrawler so now I'm spoiled. Still have to see Whiplash and Big Hero 6. Such a good time for movies lately.

Btw TJ's music really kills in this trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vxOhd4qlnA


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 6, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Thu Nov 06 said:


> Btw TJ's music really kills in this trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vxOhd4qlnA



Forgive me, who is TJ?

They really need to have trailer credits somewhere. Or do they?


----------



## Consona (Nov 7, 2014)

One morning later, the Interstellar is probably the best film I've ever seen. It has had so deep impact on me.

And I need the soundtrack now! :D 




choc0thrax @ Thu Nov 06 said:


> Birdman and Nightcrawler


Looking forward to see these. I'm so glad there are so many interesting films!



ryanstrong @ Fri Nov 07 said:


> They really need to have trailer credits somewhere.


+1


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 7, 2014)

Glad to hear this - the reviews over here at least have been a bit sniffy. There again they were for Contact which I love, and there might be just a drop of shared DNA,

I did baulk at the running time. but I hope to go see next week.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 7, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Nov 07 said:


> Glad to hear this - the reviews over here at least have been a bit sniffy. There again they were for Contact which I love, and there might be just a drop of shared DNA,
> 
> I did baulk at the running time. but I hope to go see next week.



The best one was from the Guardian film writer. He said it had some good moments, but wished he had relieved his bladder before going in.

Yes, The Prestige is a very good film. His best for me was the one set in Alaska.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 7, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Thu Nov 06 said:


> Planning to see it on the weekend. I don't have high expectations after TDKR so hopefully this will pleasantly surprise me.



I want a full report. I wanna know about any fidgeting. I wanna know about what the people to your right and left were doing. I wanna know if you got your iPone out and for what reason. I wanna know if people started talking randomly. I wanna know if people ran from the cinema shrieking. I wanna know anything that might not even seem important. I wanna everything.


----------



## Vin (Nov 7, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ 7/11/2014 said:


> Glad to hear this - the reviews over here at least have been a bit sniffy. There again they were for Contact which I love, and there might be just a drop of shared DNA,
> 
> I did baulk at the running time. but I hope to go see next week.



Fortunately, apart from Lynda Obst producing and McCounaghey, it's nothing like Contact


----------



## Kejero (Nov 7, 2014)

Watched it on opening night and loved it. And having watched the trailers just now, I'm so glad I make a point of never watching trailers or reading anything about movies that I know I 'm going to go see anyway (e.g. based on the director -- I trust Nolan blindly). Man they spoil a lot of moments in those trailers that worked so well in the movie. I'll never get it. Is it so hard to get people excited while keeping a little mystery? Do people HATE to be surprised?

Anyway, great movie. Found it unfortunately a little predictable, but that's probably because I'm a little more into the subject matter than the average viewer. Do empty that bladder though, that's a good suggestion.


----------



## Consona (Nov 7, 2014)

*@Guy Rowland:* It's really hard-sci-fi film but with A LOT of emotional content, which some people cannot take, but IMO it was not cheesy at all, the relationships were meaningful and truly the heart of the film. I was crying a cathartic cry of happiness even on my way from theatre. :D All the things the film was about had really deep impact on me. And it was SO cleverly written! I don't even know how to interpret the demeanor of the protagonists. :D 

*@Kejero:* Man, I'm so glad I didn't watch those trailers except the first one.


----------



## Deleted member 8496 (Nov 7, 2014)

Saw it today, and it was great.
The wait was totally worth it.
Nolan did it again. Oh, and Hans' score is really quite unique and fits perfectly to the movie, imo.


----------



## dedersen (Nov 8, 2014)

Quite cool that the black hole.depictions are actually based on calculations of a physicist paired with a cgi team. Appearantly the cgi renders actually led to new insight on how accretion disks around rotating black holes look.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 8, 2014)

Mark Kermode tongue in cheeked it. Not his best film by any means but a lot of spectacular content with a nod at Douglas Trumball.


----------



## Neifion (Nov 8, 2014)

Great film. I still think Memento, TDK, and The Prestige are his best, but this one is still up there; much better than Inception and TDKR. The score was cool as well. It's nice to see HZ changing things up again and pulling away from his ostinati and BWAH. Not something I'd listen to in the car or anything, and it definitely seems like it wasn't intended to be anyway, but definitely one of those scores that greatly enhances the film in context.


----------



## Rctec (Nov 8, 2014)

It's not after the first Teaser release had come out with my music on it that we re-thought the whole thing: We didn't want people's first impressions of the score to be on little computer speakers, we wanted you to hear and see it in the context of the film and on Big Speakers. ...We hoped people would sort of not notice or forget that first little piece.
I loved TJ's and Dario's pieces. It allowed us to hang on to the music 'till the release. Equally, the record company agreed to change release conventions for the soundtrack cd: Usually, a sound-track comes out two weeks ahead of the film. This one will be 2 weeks after. For you tech-y people, there is a lot of stuff happening at 33hz in the score, which will just be silence on your IPhone


----------



## dedersen (Nov 8, 2014)

adriancook @ Sun Nov 09 said:


> Mark Kermode tongue in cheeked it. Not his best film by any means but a lot of spectacular content with a nod at Douglas Trumball.



Mark Kermode's review pretty much exactly sums up my feelings on Interstellar:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czanl5Twq-8

Wonderful spectacle and works extremely well a lot of the time, but also falls apart a tad near the end, unfortunately. Still, a great movie experience and one that should definitely be seen on the big screen.

Great score by Hans, that works perfectly in the movie. And as seems to be the standard in Nolan's movies, the score is mixed really loud at times. He seems to really trust the music to play a large, very active role in his movies. Must be a wonderful director to work with in that regard.


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 8, 2014)

So, I completely geeked out this afternoon and went to see Interstellar.

I loved it, it's not a perfect film but it's a film which felt very candid to me, in a good way. It takes you for a ride and hopes you enjoy it. 

As for the music, thanks Hans for that hypnotic, aw-inspiring, dense atmosphere..I did not feel the time go by :D


----------



## Neifion (Nov 8, 2014)

Rctec @ Sat Nov 08 said:


> It's not after the first Teaser release had come out with my music on it that we re-thought the whole thing: We didn't want people's first impressions of the score to be on little computer speakers, we wanted you to hear and see it in the context of the film and on Big Speakers. ...We hoped people would sort of not notice or forget that first little piece.
> I loved TJ's and Dario's pieces. It allowed us to hang on to the music 'till the release. Equally, the record company agreed to change release conventions for the soundtrack cd: Usually, a sound-track comes out two weeks ahead of the film. This one will be 2 weeks after. For you tech-y people, there is a lot of stuff happening at 33hz in the score, which will just be silence on your IPhone



I heard that Nolan is a very big fan of the theater experience, and the soundtrack definitely felt like it had something special that you can't get at home. It had a sort of sheer power (no doubt augmented by the hefty low end) but it was focused and seemed to have intent rather than just being muddy bass. I don't really know how to describe it, but to me the music sort of felt like the invisible power of gravity... at times almost overbearingly powerful and at other times, vast and lonely.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 8, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Nov 07 said:


> choc0thrax @ Thu Nov 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Planning to see it on the weekend. I don't have high expectations after TDKR so hopefully this will pleasantly surprise me.
> ...



Ugh looks like I'll have to wait until next weekend to see it with a friend who can't go just yet. I'm a grown man so I don't have an Iphone but I'll report back.

I got to see Big Hero 6 instead and holy crap is it good.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 8, 2014)

Grown men talk to their imaginary friends telepathically?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 9, 2014)

Saw the film last night. It is a departure for Nolan from his earlier work for sure. Understated, effective and beautiful. 

I can see already that a lot of people have opinions about where the film could have gone or that the theory is not absolutely correct. As far as I know, nobody knows most of this stuff for sure. How much do we really know about black holes and worm holes?

Well, I really enjoyed the film and I do not want to give anything away for people who are going to watch it. 

Hans - I immediately remembered the teaser music while watching the film 

It is a departure for him as well in the scoring world. Very different and enjoyable! 

Saw it in IMAX and it was fantastic. So many things to think about after watching it. I will be going again to a bigger IMAX next week with some friends. 

I could feel the low rumbles in the cinema. 

You really have to watch this film in IMAX! 

Not going to say anything more. 


Tanuj.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes I thought that. Kermode said he watched at 70mm IMAX. For the spectacular visuals that is almost a must. I remember going over to Leicester Square and watching 2001 with a good size screen and stereo sound. At the time that was big time. 
I can't stand all this small screen stuff in a theatre stuffed full of other screens.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 9, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Sat Nov 08 said:


> adriancook @ Fri Nov 07 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Thu Nov 06 said:
> ...



You don't have an iPhone? 

You just went up 30 notches on the respect/hero of mine scale!

The trouble with my generation is that if you got a load of us together today and plonked them all down in a theatre and people took out their iPhones etc. they would all get beaten up. This is why a lot of us don't go anymore.


----------



## daveyjones (Nov 9, 2014)

Saw it on IMAX last night. Was a truly incredible experience. I find it hard to critique because I was totally engrossed in it. 

I always find the cinema too loud though - felt like I'd been hit over the head with a sledgehammer a the end.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 9, 2014)

Given I have a great love for science / astronomy I took a day out and went with my wife and son who wasn't prepared to be sitting at school and missing out  He also loves Sci-Fi . I absolutely loved the film . My wife's a hard person to please as she prefers independent films and is even harder to please when it comes to soundtracks loved the film and score . It's the first time she hasn't complained about how loud the cinema was . (Imax) I'll definitely be back for 2nds


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh to be young enough to think fantasy may be real.


----------



## mt108 (Nov 9, 2014)

What an astonishingly beautiful film, and score. Not much else can be said really.


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 10, 2014)

Loved the score itself but I thought there was just too much music going on all the time, and often times I couldn't even understand the dialogue.


----------



## Inductance (Nov 10, 2014)

Rctec @ Sat Nov 08 said:


> For you tech-y people, there is a lot of stuff happening at 33hz in the score, which will just be silence on your IPhone



:o I guess I'll have to wait for the Bluray to shake things up again! Also, I'll have to clean up some space on my iPhone to download the Headphone DTS mix when it's released...

Great work on the film, HZ. The piano theme has been playing in my head since I saw the film yesterday. It seemed very sad to me... but then became uplifting. I imagine that the baby steps humanity takes when we finally take to the stars would be like that--sad over what they sacrifice and leave behind, but hopeful that family bonds can remain even across light years. And ultimately very hopeful about what we can achieve as a species. Btw, I am a big sci-fi geek, and I've been waiting for a positive, uplifting sci-fi movie like this one for awhile (in this age of "darker" sci fi...).


----------



## blougui (Nov 11, 2014)

SPOILERs :screenplay wise, could'nt help but finding correspondance with Sunshine - they have a lot in common, saving the earth, some missions went ahead and we could'nt track them back like they were lost in space, one last hope of a mission and a scout who goes berzerk, with attention to scientific details. 
And Harry Potter the 3d  Sending yourself a message from the future to set you on the right track in the now (well, it's quite a common sci-fi theme anyway).
The end was sort or disappointing to me : why getting so scientific to make us believe a man can slip through and cross a black hole with no harm ? 
But hey, it was a hell of a trip, with this classical shooting/directing, art direction, so classy. The editing is stellar - uh uh - too.

Having watched and enjoyed Inception - but not the last 2 Batmen nore Insomnia (not a Nolan story) - I tend to think that Jonathan Nolan's screenplays are deceptively complexe ( much simpler than what they offer at first glance). I much prefered The Prestige screenplay and characters, but the novel it's been adapted from, was really a gemme.

The music is perfect and I really(deeply) feel it conveyed and deepened the emotions especially during the first quarter of the film, when we're still on earth. Be the images and it could be down to earth and almost casual but the score adds a magical, surreal, fantasy touch to the scenes, and a moving one too. Mr Zimmer and Nolan are great artists. Man, how I envy their will, their vision and their talent.
- Erik


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 12, 2014)

So it's official - HZ is paid by the decibel.

Honestly - I don't think this will stand the test of time well. The core premise is something I ended up not really getting over (food problem on Earth - only possible solution, pop along to another galaxy. Anyone else have any issues with that?)

For me Contact and (especially) CETK are both better stories, fundamentally. This was big on mind-boggling concepts and hooray for that. Some inventive action sequences, and it had a solid human core - tick. But it didn't hang well together for me, the actual plot seemed all over the place, so many givens that just have to BE in order for the film to work no matter how illogical. And good lord it did feel long. And I reckon I only understood about 80% of the dialogue, possibly the worst mix I've heard in a major film.

Sorry to be a party pooper. I didn't hate it, admired the ambition and delighted it was an original story without superheroes. Just wanted more.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 12, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Nov 12 said:


> Sorry to be a party pooper. I didn't hate it, admired the ambition and delighted it was an original story without superheroes. Just wanted more.



I don't think you are in this instance. Kermode tried his best not to shit on it but you could tell his bladder had and enough half way through. Another critic, could have been the NY Times didn't like the fact that dialogue was drowned by the music. That said, dialogue doesn't really matter most of the time anyway.

I still want to see the visuals though.


----------



## Vin (Nov 12, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ 12/11/2014 said:


> For me Contact and (especially) CETK are both better stories, fundamentally.



I can understand that you didn't like _Interstellar_, but I just can't understand that you liked _Contact_ better. OK, Sagan's book is probably miles better than its ecranisation. After seeing it, I couldn't believe that Sagan and Zemeckis would approve something like it. Apart from general cheesiness and many illogicalities, Jodie Foster ruins the movie entirely for me with her awful (over)acting. *This scene*, for example. Dreadful acting. But to each his own  

I loved _Interstellar_, pretty much every aspect of it. Hans' score was fantastic. Did anybody else spotted the Glass-ish influence? Loved it.


----------



## Inductance (Nov 12, 2014)

I think Contact the novel was WAY better than Contact the film. If the film had been done right, it could have been a "film to experience" or whatever. Sagan's point in the novel was that scientists and religious people were looking for the same answers. In his opinion, scientists can be every bit as "spiritual" as religious people, and the Ellie in the novel demonstrated that. I didn't see that in the film.

(Hmm... Maybe Mr. Nolan could tackle Sagan's story next...)

As for Interstellar, I think the story IS kind of confusing, but imo, Inception was more difficult to follow (I enjoyed it very much despite that). I am used to reading sci-fi novels with tremendous, ambitious scope, and storylines that aren't always linear, so Interstellar didn't shake me too much. I actually kind of enjoy the fact that Christopher Nolan now has opportunities to tell these kind of stories on the big (BIG) screen. Also, the message of the film is very relevant in today's era of climate change.

Btw, anyone familiar with Stephen Baxter's work? His are the non-linear, mind-blown stories I'm talking about.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 12, 2014)

Vin @ Wed Nov 12 said:


> I can understand that you didn't like _Interstellar_, but I just can't understand that you liked _Contact_ better. OK, Sagan's book is probably miles better than its ecranisation. After seeing it, I couldn't believe that Sagan and Zemeckis would approve something like it. Apart from general cheesiness and many illogicalities, Jodie Foster ruins the movie entirely for me with her awful (over)acting. *This scene*, for example. Dreadful acting. But to each his own



Yeah, I'm one of those funny old souls that thinks Jodie Foster is actually rather good at the whole acting lark.

Insterstellar was actually more like Contact than I expected really. Same leading man of course. But both take a "realistic" look at making contact with life out there. Contact seemed massively more plausible to me. I know discussion of this sort of thing invites derision as its all clearly just fantasy dressed in more realistic clothes, but I could suspend my disbelief in Contact whereas I couldn't with Interstellar. I liked Contact's characters response to the external events, the scene as Foster first hears something is especially ace. With Interstellar, the characters seemed casually bored by the whole experience in the main, trading banal movie dialogue rather than conversation. The sporadic 2001-esque aesthetic seemed like window dressing onto a hollow centre.

Don't get me wrong, Contact is a flawed film to be sure, but far less so than Interstellar imo. CETK trumps both, by managing to make the aliens the least interesting thing in the film - the pure drama works brilliantly.

I just read this review, seems about right to me - http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/no ... cconaughey


----------



## Allen Constantine (Nov 12, 2014)

There's an app for 33hz Hans :D It always is :D


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm just back from watching the movie in a really nice Imax.
The story is not bad, but somehow the film left me completely untouched.
I don't know, maybe it's the dialogues and the acting that gave me the impression that i'm watching a brasilian telenovela. The actors seem pretty sympathic, but nevertheless i couldn't connect emotionally. There are too many sentences that could be one-liners for commercials, and that gave me the impression they are placed in the movie with the single ambition that people would find them and put them in the wikipedia article (category: remarkable quotes) about the film. 

It was the same with the photography: really nice, but they didn't evoked the impression to be in outer space. In some moments, the movie reminded me of Mission to Mars, but even that (although it's pretty flawed) had a stronger emotional impact. So i'm somehow wondering how a movie, perceived in a great Imax, can be so one-dimensional, while it speaks about more than four dimensional concepts...

btw: i think it's pretty useless to debate whether the scientific background of this film is realistic or not. The plot of the Hobbit is unrealistic and nobody cares. Nevertheless i wondered that watching some animated tesseracts on youtube are the bigger mindf*ck than watching the high-quality animations in interstellar.

Anyhow, it could have been (very) much worse. While the film has really lenghty moments, the overall impression is entertaining.
Nevertheless, the places where Nolan brought me in "Memento" were much more "extraterrestrial" than these of interstellar. Maybe because the most interesting ways lead us in our own brains..


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 13, 2014)

Interesting views. I watched it yesterday and really enjoyed it. I made sure to only watch the first couple of trailers (agree with the sentiments that trailers as an art form are dead these days... they have to show EVERYTHING, which is sad) so as not to spoil it.

Visually arresting (Nolan really knows how to shoot), really solid acting performances and a very charming human story at the centre of such a huge subject area. For me, the characters in Interstellar place a mile ahead of Inception, which I enjoyed conceptually but didn't give a stuff about anyone in it.

I felt the final 20 minutes or so were something of a cop-out, was a bit disappointed with the direction it took after the black hole scenes.

However, generally, I can't imagine a near 3 hour film whizzing by that quickly any other time. Much kudos for the entertainment. I remember wanting to climb the walss within the first hour of Avatar (surprised I hadn't murdered anyone by the end of it).

As for the score, my favourite Zimmer score in a while. Really really worked beautifully with the picture. I did think there were momenst when the mix of both the music and the sfx unnecessarily drowned out the dialogue. Also, my local Odeon's sound system really wasn't up to the job.

One of the interesting things, (for me, I'll wager this wasn't Hans' intention nor that anyone else felt this...) there was something Baroque about the score that put me in mind of classic Italian horror film scores - that blend of electronic sensibility and Renaissance style. Nobody else? Thought not.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 13, 2014)

'Contact' is one of my favourite films. And I love Jodie Foster and her character in it. It has me in tears sometimes e.g. 'They should have sent a poet'. And the scene where she first hears the message and comes racing back to the control centre is thrilling and moving.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 13, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> 'Contact' is one of my favourite films. And I love Jodie Foster and her character in it. It has me in tears sometimes e.g. 'They should have sent a poet'. And the scene where she first hears the message and comes racing back to the control centre is thrilling and moving.



D'ya know, I hope that in the wake of Interstellar, people will rediscover - or discover for the first time - Contact. I'd be curious to know what folks make of Contact who've never seen it before. I have good friends who hated it when it came out, it's not universally adored. But honestly I think it's a vastly superior film - it has a better script for one, and there are acting and directorial moments of bravura. Thinking back to it, its story was actually very simple, there was little need to have acres of exposition on the one hand or plain confusion on the other. It had the exact same emotional core of a daughter estranged from her father (and even the third acts share some DNA). To me it seemed a much more rounded film that evoked wonder and excitement - Interstellar's premise seems to suggest a bored and jaded "oh well, we humans screwed up this planet, rather than deal with it and make ammends, let's be off and find a new one trash". Is that really this great humanist message? Wow, the universe must be thrilled with us.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 13, 2014)

I remember Carl Sagan saying in 'Cosmos' that before we try to contact alien life we might consider trying to have better relations with the non human life on our own planet e.g. the whales. He had a wonderful way of looking at the universe - and that wonder is at the heart of 'Contact'.


----------



## jleckie (Nov 13, 2014)

Aliens should avoid this planet at all costs...


----------



## Kejero (Nov 13, 2014)

Rctec @ Sun Nov 09 said:


> Usually, a sound-track comes out two weeks ahead of the film. This one will be 2 weeks after.



So Hans... I don't get that.
I get the 'don't release the soundtrack before the movie'. I never listen to soundtracks before I've seen the movie for that very reason (unless I'm not interested to see the movie).
But why wait two weeks _after_ the release? Why not just at release?

I can imagine you're missing out on a few impulse buys from people who just went to see the movie and then went online only to discover that the soundtrack's not out yet. Two weeks afterwards and that impulse is gone...
I guess I could also see the argument for giving people a chance to go see the movie first, before they get a chance to have the soundtrack "spoiled" for them... But I'd imagine that the people who'd really care in the first place (or who like to be fully emerged by a movie), are the same people that will go see it day one...


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 13, 2014)

Rctec @ Sun Nov 09 said:


> It's not after the first Teaser release had come out with my music on it that we re-thought the whole thing: We didn't want people's first impressions of the score to be on little computer speakers, we wanted you to hear and see it in the context of the film and on Big Speakers. ...We hoped people would sort of not notice or forget that first little piece.
> I loved TJ's and Dario's pieces. It allowed us to hang on to the music 'till the release. Equally, the record company agreed to change release conventions for the soundtrack cd: Usually, a sound-track comes out two weeks ahead of the film. This one will be 2 weeks after. For you tech-y people, there is a lot of stuff happening at 33hz in the score, which will just be silence on your IPhone



Huh, this post made my day!  o-[][]-o


----------



## AC986 (Nov 14, 2014)

germancomponist @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> Rctec @ Sun Nov 09 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not after the first Teaser release had come out with my music on it that we re-thought the whole thing: We didn't want people's first impressions of the score to be on little computer speakers, we wanted you to hear and see it in the context of the film and on Big Speakers. ...We hoped people would sort of not notice or forget that first little piece.
> ...



Gunther, have you and Hans ever been abducted by aliens?


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 14, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> Gunther, have you and Hans ever been abducted by aliens?



Once a month, not kidnapped but invited. :mrgreen:


----------



## AC986 (Nov 14, 2014)

germancomponist @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> adriancook @ Fri Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Gunther, have you and Hans ever been abducted by aliens?
> ...



Yes that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 14, 2014)

I see the sound mix is drawing a lot of fire. There's various accusations about cinemas screwing up, or that the mix that Nolan intended really does have dialogue that buried. http://www.slashfilm.com/interstellar-s ... es-update/

I guess one possible explanation is that the mix was very SFX and music heavy but still intelligable in Dolby Atmos, but somewhere in the fold down process converting that mix to surround and stereo the dialogue got totally swamped. Not impossible, but still a relatively basic error that should have been picked up at an early stage.

Christopher Nolan does have track record with this. Remember the problem of no-one understanding Bane in the 6 minute preview of Dark Knight Rises? I can attest to that - I didn't undertand a word in that preview. The film mix was still pretty extreme, but intelligibility was better.

Nolan clearly likes to push things, balance-wise (David Fincher is another). Other directors can have the opposite problem - James Cameron has a track record of mixing the music pretty quiet. But while there's scope for an occasional dramatic effect (the club scene in Twin Peaks Fire Walk With Me), personally I think it's madness that people are coming out saying they only heard 50% of the dialogue. For me in my regular surround screening, I put the figure at more like 80%. Still way too low a figure. Somewhere, the basics are being forgotten.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Nov 14, 2014)

Vin @ Wed Nov 12 said:


> After seeing it, I couldn't believe that Sagan and Zemeckis would approve something like it.



Sagan passed away before the movie was finished. Zemeckis is brilliant but at times he does give into his cheesier instincts.

Great book, unfortunately the film botched a number of things. Still a decent movie but too much of it doesn't really work.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 14, 2014)

In the IMAX theaters I couldn't believe how loud it was.
I think I am going to invent a Surround 25.1 Limiter/Expander combo plug in.
His scores are awesome, CG was getting boring to me years back, but certain scores actually have taken back some of that limelight.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 14, 2014)

Dialogue has been buried in spots since Batman. I couldn't understand what anyone said in almost half of Inception. It's just LOUD!! Although I can hear every breath in Memento, Insomnia and even Following. Getting tired of it. I found myself covering my ears at the Arclight 70mm screening a few times. I get that 'LOUD' is a musical device (http://youtu.be/vtnG6EHh1N4) but...diminishing returns. When the character starts going into their 'Nolan speak' during a montage maybe give us subtitles or say nothing at all. 

Everyone felt the 33 Hz. So, there's that.

Otherwise, I liked the score a great deal...and the other loud-as-f$%k scores above for that matter.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 15, 2014)

Big bang Imax movies are not allowed to just be movies anymore-they must be events, experiences, which is probably why I avoid Imax. I like an "experience as much as the next guy, but I don't want my movie to be as loud as a rock concert.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 15, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> Big bang Imax movies are not allowed to just be movies anymore-they must be events, experiences, which is probably why I avoid Imax. I like an "experience as much as the next guy, but I don't want my movie to be as loud as a rock concert.



Well now, I still rather like my experiences, and they're not confined to IMAX. Gravity (yeah, let's kick that hornet's nest one more time) - that was an experience in the local multiplex, and the only time I was genuinely delighted to wear 3D glasses. The sound design and score blended beautifully into the whole, it felt like something I'd never seen - experienced - before. I very quickly stopped thinking about all the technicalities, delighted to hold my hands up saying "ok, I've no idea how they're doing this" and just embracing the feeling that I was floating above the earth watching everything collapse around me. (digression - and of course its perfectly possible to get fully immersed into a film even on a laptop and headphones if the filmmaking is good enough - after watching Blue Is The Warmest Colour I genuinely felt like I'd lived in those peoples' world in Northern France).

Now, maybe I'm just a curmudgeon, but I never "experienced" Intersteller in anything like the same way. It felt like just another sci-fi film, 'fraid to say, very nicely made technically (mix issues aside), but not transformative. Though I'll concede that watching it in IMAX might well have been different, especially if the sound mix was better. I don't mind being blasted to kingdom come sound-wise, if its in the right places, and if there's light and shade - in fact I still love it really. Interstellar had light and shade - effective use of space silence - so that wasn't the issue. There were a few really excellent sound moments actually, the highlight for me was the rocket launch over the truck driving away, that was a very clever cinematic shorthand that saved us all five minutes of running time.

The issue is the need to blast OVER dialogue. And that, I feel, is disastrous. It was certainly an issue in Inception too, but wasn't this acute. The trouble is, is has the exact opposite effect of what is intended, this idea to provide an overwhelming experience with the power of music. Push that too far, and it all implodes, because you take people right out of the picture. The millisecond anyone in the audience thinks to themself - "what? What are they saying"? You've broken the fourth wall. You may as well dolly out to reveal the B camera, boom and lighting rig. Because you're no longer in a galaxy far far away, you're in the dubbing theatre wanting to yell over the infernal racket "TURN THE BLOODY MUSIC DOWN".

From Billboard: http://www.billboard.com/articles/busin ... ans-zimmer



> Speaking on the condition of anonymity, one sound professional who saw Interstellar at the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences’ Samuel Goldwyn Theater in Beverly Hills says, "That is the best-sounding private theater in the world, and I noticed right away that there were parts where the music totally obliterates the dialogue. Many others in the sound community were starting to question whether it was an anomaly or the way the film had been released."
> 
> It appears to be the latter, as similar comments are coming from moviegoers who saw Interstellar in other venues, notably Imax theaters.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 15, 2014)

I agree that overwhelming the dialogue is a mistake, Guy, and as I said I like "experiences". I guess where we disagree is that I don't EVER want to be blasted out of my seat by overall volume for ANY reason. I don't go to rock shows anymore either, with or without earplugs. My remaining hearing is too precious to me.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 15, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> I agree that overwhelming the dialogue is a mistake, Guy, and as I said I like "experiences". I guess where we disagree is that I don't EVER want to be blasted out of my seat by overall volume for ANY reason. I don't go to rock shows anymore either, with or without earplugs. My remaining hearing is too precious to me.



Fair dos.

Incidentally, in general lower frequencies are less likely to a) be unpleasant to listen to and b) cause any temporary or permanent damage, so stuff that whallops you in the chest is probably ok hearing-wise (someone may correct me). It's the harsher mids and highs that can make it an ordeal. Also duration - the combination of the relentlessness and frequency components of Man Of Steel made it Man With Ordeal for me, whereas Interstellar at least was much less painful to sit through, even at volume.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 15, 2014)

Mark Kermode talked about it again last night and I felt that he backed off it quite a bit.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 15, 2014)

At least they're warning people:


----------



## Consona (Nov 15, 2014)

I've seen it for the second time. To me, it's definitely one of the best films ever.  

Nolan bros. are masters of scriptwriting. The links between places in the story, so many details, those storylines and thoughful switching between them, the timing! So many interesting and deep things to think about. I still deliberate about intentions and actions of the characters, it's so cleverly written. Just love it.

The Prestige, The Dark Knight, Interstellar, Inception, Memento, etc... Nolan is definitely my favorite director.

The soundtrack is great! It adds so much to the picture. Very atmospheric with interesting sound palette. I'm really surprised by the way it was mixed. The mix is really different from Inception or Batman soundtrack mixes.

SPOILERS



blougui @ Tue Nov 11 said:


> why getting so scientific to make us believe a man can slip through and cross a black hole with no harm ?


Because it was constructed by someone to let someone in and transfer some data?

/SPOILERS


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 15, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Tue Dec 17 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how this is getting 50 thousand views per hour?



Because people are desperate for Hollywood to actually make a decent film? Interstellar was not one of them. Saw it today. 3 hours of my life that I won't get back...


----------



## StephenForsyth (Nov 15, 2014)

^ Hollywood's been making good movies all year though, they just weren't all tentpole movies. 

As to the dialogue complaints haven't gone to see it yet but it wouldn't surprise me because I couldn't hear what bane was saying 1/2 the time in the cinemas either. I put that down to the theater at the time though.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 16, 2014)

tekkentool @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> ^ Hollywood's been making good movies all year though, they just weren't all tentpole movies.
> 
> As to the dialogue complaints haven't gone to see it yet but it wouldn't surprise me because I couldn't hear what bane was saying 1/2 the time in the cinemas either. I put that down to the theater at the time though.



PLease give me a list. Sincerely, no sarcasm meant at all. I must be seeing all the bad ones or I'm just burned out but I haven't seen too many original thoughts lately that work.


----------



## Lex (Nov 16, 2014)

I must say I'm very surprised with all the negative sound mix comments. I saw Interstellar twice so far in two different rooms and the mix was great. Could it be that it's down to how theater was playing it? Anyone else loved how it sounded?

alex


----------



## Rctec (Nov 16, 2014)

...I love how polarizing this all is. We made exactly the film we wanted to make!
A very rare thing these days:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/behind ... lar-749465


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 16, 2014)

There were some loud parts but nothing that made me question the mix. I was in a brand new 4k theatre with rumble subs in each chair so it was kind of a fun roller coaster ride experience for me.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 17, 2014)

I remember when I was a kid we used to go to 'see' a movie. Now, in the 21st Century it seems one goes to 'experientialise' it.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 17, 2014)

Rctec @ Mon Nov 17 said:


> ...I love how polarizing this all is. We made exactly the film we wanted to make!
> A very rare thing these days:
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/behind ... lar-749465



Obviously I need to preface this with "who am I, a humble footsoldier making music and dubbing for TV" etc etc

Clearly you guys made it deliberately pushing things to the limit, balance-wise. I think there are three variables outside the filmmakers control that, in this case, have made a huge difference in perception.

1 - individual cinema setups. On a regular film, differences between theatres may not be so much of a big deal. But poorer quality speakers / line ups out of whack a little etc undoubtdedly exist, and the less the margin for error the bigger deal that is going to be.

2 - familiarity with accents. In this case, a lot of people had real problems with the southern accents. Anything obscuring them will be a bigger deal for those folks, obviously.

3 - general age / fatigued ears. Obviously individual.

(possible 4 - issues with the foldown algorithms affecting certain formats)

This goes some way to explaining how some people come out of Interstellar having heard every word, while others only hear half, or anything in between. And this disparity suggests that there is a problem, regardless of intent.

In short - it's a problem with the bleeding edge of anything. When the circumstances are favourable, it can be an exciting and exhilarating experience. When they are not, for any reason, then things can unravel.

Of course, I may be over-thinking all this. Maybe every scene where I went "huh? what?" it was the decision of everyone in the dubbing theatre that that is exactly what I was supposed to be thinking, that the dialogue that I assumed was supposed to be important cos they were telling me the story wasn't actually as important as the music or the sound effects. Without going through it moment by moment, I'd be surprised if that were true. And if it WAS true, I'd question the wisdom of a dramatic technique that has the effect of taking me right out of the film.

Television is much more conservative (usually). "hear the words" is almost invariably the number one maxim in my experience. Technically until recently we've had very little dynamic range to play with, and on a scale of 0-6 dialogue should usually be between 5 and 6. Nevertheless, 1 in 6 of all complaints to the BBC are regarding background music. That's a lot of pissed off people struggling to understand what is going on. There have been times when on specific occasions I've argued that the words aren't so important (fictitious example - people in a burning warehouse where oil drums explode around them have the dialogue "aaaargh, we gotta get outta here, whoa, scream help help" - if those vocal nuances were lost in creating the sound mix I wouldn't lose any sleep over it).

There were moments in Interstellar where I desperately wanted to hear what someone was saying but couldn't. Maybe I'm getting old and deaf, maybe it was the intention that I be frustrated and regularly taken out of the film, maybe the cinema I saw it at hadn't lined stuff up for 4 years, I don't know. For me, it was not a successful experiment. But that said, I admire filmmakers who push the boundaries and challenge convention, even if I don't agree with them as in this case. But I reserve my right to whinge about it


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 17, 2014)

I saw the film in Ultra AVX, I really loved it but I missed a little dialogue so I saw it in IMAX and there it was obvious, I could not hear about a third of the dialogue and that was the general comments heard in the aisle when the film was over so yes, probably the balance, depending on the theater.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 17, 2014)

"And we are really maximizing the various technical capabilities out there, particularly in the sound mix. We have very ambitious plans in how we are going to take a very big approach as to how we maximize the potential of the existing sound system in theatres…"

Chris Nolan said in an interview in march 2014


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 17, 2014)

The cornfield example is very good!

I silently complain to my inner director :lol: when certain sound designs are just impossible, and that is more often the case than I would like to be honest. This is what I perceive as untruthful to the real world situation and it bugs me every time I hear such.

The choice to make that come across more realistic is refreshing and I applaud the courage to do so. 

I admit, I love the music!

The story itself, well, not my cup of tea. Too much stereotype american pioneer spirit pathos for my taste, hence it does not join a rank on my personal must have seen all time favourite list, but that's just me.


----------



## Lupez (Nov 17, 2014)

In my country dialogue is overdubbed and unfortunately it was loud and clear.


----------



## mt108 (Nov 17, 2014)

Rctec @ Mon Nov 17 said:


> ...I love how polarizing this all is. We made exactly the film we wanted to make!
> A very rare thing these days:
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/behind ... lar-749465



Polarizing, yes, but just to add a bit of polarity to the positive side, since there's not as much there: I had no issues with the sound, music, or film, and adored the experience!


----------



## Consona (Nov 18, 2014)

To be honest I loved how overwhelming the music was. 

It definitely sounded more powerful in big multiplex cinema than in smaller one I was for the second time.

But I watched it with subtitles so maybe what's why not hearing every dialog so clearly didn't bother me so much...


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 18, 2014)

Sounded just fine here in Mumbai. I saw it at an IMAX cinema.

No issues with dialogues. And none of my friends complained either. 

However, some people thought the music was too loud. 


Tanuj.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 18, 2014)

*HANS!!!! TURN THAT BLOODY MUSIC DOWN!!!! *


The neighbours are complaining.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 19, 2014)

A promising start at least.


----------



## Lupez (Nov 19, 2014)

The Interstellar score is a masterpiece.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/interstellar-hans-zimmer-sound-critics-2014-11


----------



## Vin (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/201 ... usive.html 

Great video about making of _Interstellar_ soundtrack.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 19, 2014)

A few times in the movie I thought they were trying to channel 2001 but then then they blew it with crap dialogue. Some of Mathew McConaughey's lines were just plain embarrassing and the story could have been great but was watered down with pale sentiment that did not resonate. He was pining so bad for his daughter, knowing that he had broken her heart, and then doesn't bat an eye when he jets off to shag Ann Hathaway. Films seem to have a gem of a great idea and then the suits in Hollywood come in and f&ck it all up with "we need to sell stuffed animals so add in something cuddly". Sorry Mr Nolan, not the worse film ever but not what I was hoping for.


----------



## apessino (Nov 19, 2014)

Lupez @ Wed Nov 19 said:


> The Interstellar score is a masterpiece.



YES! _-) 

I have not seen the movie yet, but the score (to me) is flat out astonishing – so many interesting ideas, easily one of Hans’ most inspired. 

It is very textural, but oh man… what textures! So rich, so moving - it has some definite John Adams vibes here and there, the same masterful use of variation and color. Mostly it is just surprisingly dynamic and always engaging, in defiance of the overall structural simplicity. It actually feels “cosmic,” don’t even know how to explain it. 

"Stay" is one continuous rising wave of goosebumps. That modulation to major at 5:34 is such a rush, such deliverance after all that buildup that it should be given a special Oscar on its own.  I listened to it on my just-received Sony H7 7.1 system at home and actually felt shivers. :D

I have had the score in a loop since yesterday morning - I cannot stop listening to it.

Thank you Hans for sticking to your vision - some of us truly, deeply appreciate your genius.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 19, 2014)

apessino @ Thu Nov 20 said:


> I have not seen the movie yet, but the score (to me) is flat out astonishing – so many interesting ideas, easily one of Hans’ most inspired.



Hm, listening to the score first is not a good idea, I think. Watch the movie first!


----------



## apessino (Nov 20, 2014)

germancomponist @ Wed Nov 19 said:


> apessino @ Thu Nov 20 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not seen the movie yet, but the score (to me) is flat out astonishing – so many interesting ideas, easily one of Hans’ most inspired.
> ...



Why not? I don't think listening to a score before seeing the film has ever changed my perception of either the score without the film or the film with the score. Er... you know what I mean... :mrgreen:


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 21, 2014)

apessino @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> germancomponist @ Wed Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > apessino @ Thu Nov 20 said:
> ...



A film score is a good film score when it works perfect with the film, you know this. This is the most important! 

You can look at the gear of a Ferrari without having driven the car itself. You can admire it, e.t.c., but only if you sit in the car and drive, only then you know how good the gear really is. o-[][]-o


----------



## vicontrolu (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey guys, 

without spoiling please..is this one of those "open ending" movies?


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 21, 2014)

Vin @ Thu Nov 20 said:


> http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2014/11/18/making_interstellar_s_score_hans_zimmer_s_soundtrack_explored_in_exclusive.html
> 
> Great video about making of _Interstellar_ soundtrack.



When I listen to that music I am instantly in the mood of the film again. It worked great for me including the organ. Everthing fine here with the balance, didn't care about whether some words were missing in the chaos of the corn field chase or not.

I hope organ ostinatos over a pedal point will not be the new Braaaaam but for this film it was perfect.


----------



## Consona (Nov 21, 2014)

vicontrolu @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> without spoiling please..is this one of those "open ending" movies?


Without spoiling, the storyline is definitely complete.

edit: Like in Inception. Some people think otherwise, but it's misinterpretation.  Nolan makes films that are complete, you have everything, all clues, you need to understand it.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 21, 2014)

The film was absolutely amazing, my new favourite film which is saying something!

Usually I'm not a huge zimmer fan, but this OST was incredible - I absolutely love it, can't get enough of it.

And I fully agree with their mixing decisions in the film, it didn't feel wrong in the cinema, it felt right and that's all that matters.

If you missed something or it wasn't completely audible you figured out what was said just moments later anyway.

Very lovely sounds from zimmer, I wonder how much zebra was used? Would be lovely to get my hands on some of those sounds, so inspiring!


----------



## synthetic (Nov 21, 2014)

Mix felt right to me in the film, I loved it. 

But drop ceiling tiles hate Zimmer scores. (Can't we get quieter ceilings installed in cinemas? This was the Atmos theater in Burbank and I thought it was going to rain fiberglass.)


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 21, 2014)

Rctec @ Mon Nov 17 said:


> ...I love how polarizing this all is. We made exactly the film we wanted to make!
> A very rare thing these days:
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/behind ... lar-749465



I was literally covering my ears. A few times. Not cool. Turn it down, ffs... or at least have a disclaimer. That stuff can cause permanent damage. 

I realize its meant to be 'experiential'. (As if other films aren't meant to be?) So, why not throw dust and water on the audience..

ill just wait for netflix next time since i'm starting to think i have to bring earplugs to a film.

again, i otherwise liked the film and score.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 21, 2014)

givemenoughrope @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Rctec @ Mon Nov 17 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I love how polarizing this all is. We made exactly the film we wanted to make!
> ...



FWIW I had no problem with overall level in Interstellar, and it was waaay easier on the ears than the relentless asssault of Man Of Steel. This had light and shade, depth and subtlety. I presume overall level is at the discretion of the cinema. It didn't feel noticeably louder overall than any other movie of the past 30 years I've seen. I remember T2 was bloody loud....

My issue was entirely with the mix balance itself (and no, not the verite chaos of the corn field, I mean parts of the main narrative in what would normally be quiet scenes). My view is still that it was mixed deliberately on-the edge, but the experience is not equal between cinemas, for whatever combination of reasons. Too many people have had zero problems in comprehension while others had loads (Valerie here has had both experiences, which is telling).


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 21, 2014)

Agreed on MOS. Too loud for too long. Not even Motorhead is winning me over that way. 

For me, mix balance is more within the bounds of acceptable creative/story choices. One lover tries to shout to another, "I love you," but her words are drowned out by a trash truck and 18 horns. Ok, fine. CN seems to do that every chance he gets though. Still, its his movie. 

I just wanted to at least see the film how he intended, 70mm, Cineramadome, center seats, etc. Next time, I'll prepare for Glenn Branca through an L2. Maybe i'll bring the script and a flashlight.


ok, im done o/~


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 21, 2014)

givemenoughrope @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Maybe i'll bring the script and a flashlight.



:D


----------



## Lupez (Nov 22, 2014)

Listening the soundtrack on my B&W 801 is a treat - the "Mountains" track is mind-blowing!!!


----------



## KEnK (Nov 22, 2014)

givemenoughrope @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> I was literally covering my ears. A few times. Not cool. Turn it down, ffs... or at least have a disclaimer. That stuff can cause permanent damage.



Me too.
Had my fingers in my ears often.
I found it offensive- 
am I going to start needing earplugs to see a movie? wtf?!

Didn't think much of it, nor did the people I saw it w/.
(Several people who work in film)
They all found the soundtrack annoying.
Repetition just doesn't work for everybody.
I invariably am taken out of the film until the loops stop.
Happens every time. 
It's just the opposite of what I personally look for in a musical experience.

The many 2001 references were ok, 
but so overt I expected to see "the fetus" at the end.
Ultimately these only show the difference 
between truly great groundbreaking cinema and 
another big budget popcorn thing.

Sorry guys- not impressed at all. 
(as usual it seems) :roll: 

k


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 23, 2014)

Got the soundtrack. Totally love it just as a musical piece in and of itself. In fact I like the music better than I like the movie honestly. I love how Hans can take a simple theme and turn it into all kinds of things and progressions.

In the end I thought the movie was decent but was a little let down considering all the lead-up hype. I like the first two acts a lot but the last act got a little too Deus Ex Machina for me. The original script seemed a lot better to me overall; which made the whole drone scene actually make sense on how they found out the coordinates of the secret NASA compound rather than the "supernatural" angle. I guess they kept that chase scene in there to add some action and excitement in it.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 23, 2014)

Just want to reiterate that I really do like the score. I've been enjoying driving around listening to it all week. 

As long as I have my have on the volume knob it's all good.


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 26, 2014)

Count me in as one who was covering my ears during a few parts of the film. I also saw the film in a quality, large theater where I've never had a single issue before. 

I had no problem with the southern accents. It was the fact I strained to hear dialog that was the issue for me, and at times everything was deafeningly loud. Beyond Sensurround loud. /\~O 

Generally liked the film, and score. I like that Nolan (and Hans) were trying to push boundaries, do new things, even if the mix didn't work for me. Most of my other quibbles are with the script/story.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 26, 2014)

Wondering what organ Hans used? Real or digital? Has there been any documentation on the recording process?


----------



## Jem7 (Nov 27, 2014)

He used the organ at The Temple Church in London.


----------



## Vin (Nov 27, 2014)

ryanstrong @ 26/11/2014 said:


> Wondering what organ Hans used? Real or digital? Has there been any documentation on the recording process?



Check my post with link, few posts earlier.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 27, 2014)

Didn't see that, wow. So cool.

I wonder what organ he used to mock it up with because it sounded like generally people were pleased with it up to that point.

I mean the Man Of Steel mock up isn't like terrible sounding compared to the recording.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 3, 2014)

I finally saw Interstellar. I loved it. Everything I didn't buy in Gravity, I bought here, and I haven't worked out the difference yet- but it was palpable. I know nothing about the science in either movie and yet this one felt more plausible. The visuals, the music, the production were all great in Gravity, but this just felt different, and it engaged me intellectually and viscerally without seeming to try as hard. It had much of the feeling of Inception, which I also enjoyed.

There was a tremendous (and much appreciated by me) nod to Kubrick's "2001" in this film. I thought it was a worthy tribute to a great artist.

The music- gosh. If restraint and subtlety combined with effectiveness is an art form cut from its own cloth, Hans has mastered it. I think some of the best film scores are the ones that make you think "I wouldn't have gone that way, but it's perfect. I need to expand my thinking." There was a Kubrick-classical moment or two-and then I felt him pull back. Awesome.

My wife, who knows from our conversations that Hans contributes to this forum but never comments on music in movies unless I solicit it, said- "tell your "friend" Hans that he got the music exactly right."

Indeed.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 6, 2014)

Church Organ was cool, reminded me of Nantucket Sleighride by Leslie West and Mountain.
Strings were simple and well placed too.
Personally I thought they were trying to squeeze too much drama out of nothing, but the character Murph was the prize in the movie, and couldn't have thought of a better acress than Chastain to be the older version of the little Murph.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 6, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Wed Dec 03 said:


> I finally saw Interstellar. I loved it. Everything I didn't buy in Gravity, I bought here, and I haven't worked out the difference yet- but it was palpable. I know nothing about the science in either movie and yet this one felt more plausible. The visuals, the music, the production were all great in Gravity, but this just felt different, and it engaged me intellectually and viscerally without seeming to try as hard. It had much of the feeling of Inception, which I also enjoyed.
> 
> There was a tremendous (and much appreciated by me) nod to Kubrick's "2001" in this film. I thought it was a worthy tribute to a great artist.
> 
> ...



Huh - funny old world / multiverse, eh? My experiences were 100% opposite to yours. Oh, I do agree on one point - Inception really worked as a movie for me (unlike Interstellar).


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 6, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> NYC Composer @ Wed Dec 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally saw Interstellar. I loved it. Everything I didn't buy in Gravity, I bought here, and I haven't worked out the difference yet- but it was palpable. I know nothing about the science in either movie and yet this one felt more plausible. The visuals, the music, the production were all great in Gravity, but this just felt different, and it engaged me intellectually and viscerally without seeming to try as hard. It had much of the feeling of Inception, which I also enjoyed.
> ...



It is sometimes necessary that we disagree, Guy. After all, there is the Universal Balance to be concerned with.. :wink:


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 6, 2014)

Still haven't seen Interstellar yet but figure I should see it on a big screen before it's too late.

Opted to go out for an older film last night: Gladiator. But with a live orchestra. Really good film and music.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 6, 2014)

choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> Still haven't seen Interstellar yet but figure I should see it on a big screen before it's too late.
> 
> Opted to go out for an older film last night: Gladiator. But with a live orchestra. Really good film and music.



I didn't expect to like Gladiator, and I did. A lot. Was that Ridley?

I though Tony's Man on Fire was just wrenching. Great film. I'm sorry he's gone.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 6, 2014)

Liking and disliking a film is very subjective. Most of the time it's indifference.

The trick with films, or anything arty for that matter, is understanding why something works or not. When that happens, you then have to forget it, otherwise you wind up analysing and this generally means the bloody film is no good. It's when you dont have to think about any of that you have a winner. The minute you start sitting there analysing, you need a good book.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 6, 2014)

adriancook @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> Liking and disliking a film is very subjective. Most of the time it's indifference.
> 
> The trick with films, or anything arty for that matter, is understanding why something works or not. When that happens, you then have to forget it, otherwise you wind up analysing and this generally means the bloody film is no good. It's when you dont have to think about any of that you have a winner. The minute you start sitting there analysing, you need a good book.



My thoughts exactly. We're big boys and girls here. Liking and not liking something is for amateurs. Is it effective or not?, that's the question to ask.

Haven't seen Interstellar yet. Will see it most definitely next week. I've listen to some of the score. It is rather effective at putting you in that world. I like the synth work a lot. Some of it I think is a valve synth. Not sure if I can distinguish synths well enough yet to know what is what but there was something unique and organic about the synth work that I think is hard to do with soft synths, which to my ears still sound thin and plastic. But, who knows if it was the valve synth or Zebra.

As for the mix that people are complaining about, I say it's about time that music drowned out the dialog. Not like they're saying anything interesting anyway. :mrgreen:


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 6, 2014)

josejherring @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> My thoughts exactly. We're big boys and girls here. Liking and not liking something is for amateurs.



I disagree. I go to movies trying not to analyze, hoping to be drawn in. If I didn't take that attitude, I'd never enjoy a movie again, and that would be a loss.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 6, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> josejherring @ Sat Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts exactly. We're big boys and girls here. Liking and not liking something is for amateurs.
> ...



Ahhh! Larry the key word here is hope. Hope, when it comes to films is a very positive attitude. You don't want to have to sit there thinking anything. But my point is, when that starts to happen, based on when you know what it is that's not working, then you're done. You're outta of there. You're finished. You're kaput. There's no coming back. It's when Choco starts fidgeting. When Choco starts to fidget, you know you're in trouble. When the two guys sitting next to you start playing mini backgammon by torchlight and you actually watch that instead of the film, you're blown.

This is why I like to listen to someone like Mark Kermode this side of the pond. He generally is pretty succinct, but alas, like a lot of these guys, has to be politically correct every now and again and you have to learn to read through the lines occasionally.

I just can't afford the time to trust to hope. This is why I don't go to the cinema.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 6, 2014)

josejherring @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> Liking and not liking something is for amateurs.



Huh...? 

So I am an amateur, but I like it! o/~


----------



## José Herring (Dec 6, 2014)

If you judge art based only on what you like you will limit you understanding. That is what i am saying.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 6, 2014)

Lordy we're slipping into the perennial black hole of VI Control thought - "the subjectivity (or otherwise) of artistic appreciation". 

There's no way back if we carry on down this road, people.

Ignoring my own wise words, I'm with Larry (once more). The magic of the cinema is when you're completely immersed and forget all your critical faculties. That's the very best bit. The next best bit is to return to the same film afterwords to try to deconstruct the fabulous magic trick.

It's such an impossible thing to define though. What is immersive for one person might be something that terminally takes someone right out of the movie - Interstellar and its polarizing sound mix is a perfect example. By contrast, one film that I caught up with this year that really did immerse me was Blue is the Warmest Colour. I felt as if I'd lived with those characters - it temporarily made every other film ever made seem kinda dumb. No effects, no (seemingly) clever stuff. Other people of course hated it and found it boring - that's the way it goes.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 6, 2014)

josejherring @ Sun Dec 07 said:


> If you judge art based only on what you like you will limit you understanding. That is what i am saying.



Ah yes, I see you, understand what you mean... . I talked about another thing... . 

So, all is good!


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 6, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> Lordy we're slipping into the perennial black hole of VI Control thought - "the subjectivity (or otherwise) of artistic appreciation".
> 
> There's no way back if we carry on down this road, people.
> 
> ...



By the way, i forgot to mention- parts of that movie had me blown out of me seat, with my fingers in my ears because it was so loud. For me that's not immersive, it's abusive.

On a totally different matter- i just saw Birdman. The score was- a drummer riffing around. Good drummer, but still.

The movie was very artistic, and I don't mean that as a positive


----------



## AC986 (Dec 7, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> The magic of the cinema is when you're completely immersed and forget all your critical faculties.



That;s what I'm saying. When your critical faculties suddenly rise to the surface and stay there, you might as well go home.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 7, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> For me that's not immersive, it's abusive.
> 
> The movie was very artistic, and I don't mean that as a positive



Some films can be immersive and not all that good. Or almost good. Last night I watched Secretariat. A family feel good film that's not particularly good and very predictable. Still immersive though and I got to the end.

When 2001 came out, loads of people were walking out of the cinema saying things like, 'well I didn't get any of that'. Others found it a marvel of film making and others had to wait for the drugs to wear off before they could make any comment about it at all.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 7, 2014)

adriancook @ Sun Dec 07 said:


> NYC Composer @ Sat Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > For me that's not immersive, it's abusive.
> ...



I'm still waiting for the drugs to wear off.

I was also taken away by Secretariat though my logical brain was telling me it was formulaic and cloying. It's a big story, and the actual horse running shots are beautiful.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Dec 9, 2014)

I had forgotten they made a Secretariat movie. When I read that my brain went straight to Seabiscuit.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 9, 2014)

You must watch Phar Lap. Highly recommended.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 9, 2014)

Mike Connelly @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> I had forgotten they made a Secretariat movie. When I read that my brain went straight to Seabiscuit.



Same movie.


----------



## blougui (Dec 10, 2014)

Interstellar worked for me while attending the seance - but thinking afterwards about the story, well, not sure. Er, I didn't bit the fighting scene with M.Damon and the last quarter ? Well, I thought the writter was kidding 
But I found the movie quite emotional, most probably because I have a daughter and couldn't help but sharing Murf's pain at seeing her father leaving - to say it now, I think I much more relate to the fact she lost her father at a young age like I did, and my father was a pilot, oh God, I now make the connection.
I'm thankfull not having watched the long trailer before hands : the mountain/waves thing, though I anticipated it was a big thrill, one the most moving visual moment of the whole film - how I regret there're not more of them. The worlds they're supposed to explore are rather visually boring, though I understand the point behind that.
Supporting roles were quite, er, absent. 23 years waiting, really ?
There is scope (pun intented) in the sobre but classy way Mr Nolan is filming and editing. Shayamalan was one of those young directors wo don't feel the urge to chaos every frame but take time to show and tell - PT Anderson does, with more arty/intellectual screenplays.
But above all, Mr Zimmer score did more than half of the magic moments of the film, with a new set of Braaaams, ok, but how efficient it is ! Goosebumps garanteed ! It's his music that saved every holes I found in the story (may be there's no hole at all, of course, but I haven't found the time thing really working, probably because the movie is only 2h30 long : a novel or a TV show would best translate the elasticity of time and the Langevin paradoxe).
Like many of us here I've been following Mr Z career for more than 20 years and I'm amazed on how he's shifting his own style from time to time. Interstellar is at times reminiscent of Glass (but we all know how concert (? for lack of a better word) music infuses film scoring and vice versa probably.) but there's so much more to it.
And yes, here in Paris, regular/standard theatre the sound was LOUD and I'm afraid the speakers didn't do justice to the sub everyone's raving about. Oh, and I must ad I reeeeaaaly dig church organs.

i feel like I'm stuttering the all thing 8) 
- Erik


----------

